# 1975 Marshall JMP MkII Super Bass 100W amp/head



## Skeet3r

I'm selling this.

URL: 1975 Marshall JMP MkII Super Bass 100W amplifier/head - eBay, Amplifiers, Musical Instruments. (end time 06-Nov-07 22:08:54 AEDST)

Needs repair though. In outstanding condition for age.


----------



## Skeet3r

This has been re-listed.

URL: 1975 Marshall JMP MkII Super Bass 100W amplifier/head - eBay, Amplifiers, Musical Instruments. (end time 17-Nov-07 21:42:18 AEDST)

Located in SA, Australia. AU$99 starting bid.


----------



## moblerat

Hello , what can tou tell me about this amp M-2002-11-1384B Marshall MKII


----------

